# Russian Orthodox Church



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2005)

For those who may be interested in the historic infiltration of the Russian Orthodox Church by the KGB, there is a good article on the subject by a friend of mine who passed away not so long ago. It can be found here.


----------

